# Heavy breathing jack dempsey



## thinkrevolutionx (Jan 29, 2011)

So, I bought two electric blue dempseys for a 90 gallon. They are about 1.5 - 2"

While in the store, one was breathing very heavy. It's a pretty reliable LFS that takes good care of the stock and I deal with the owner almost every time. He had said it was a stress reaction to one of the other fish in the tank that was harassing them, and that he was going to move them later in the day, and they had been in the store for about a month and a half with no issues.

I'd never seen the EB's before, so I jumped on the pair. He discounted me the heavy breathing one, and it has a 14 day guarantee etc.

Now, it's been about 7 days and it's still breathing quite heavy. The other is completely normal and alot of fun. The heavy breather eats normally, but hides most of the day. Obviously something is wrong. Coloration is fine, actually better then the other - the tank is 0 across the board water parameters (very heavily planted, never have nitrates) PH is 7.2 hardness is medium.

I've tried to look at his gills, but can't get a clear shot. His partner is totally fine and thriving. No other fish in the tank is sick. What should I do?


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't have much to offer. I have heard velvet can cause labored breathing, but with it being an electric blue it could be congenital. They are heavily line bred and I have heard of other folks reporting issues with sudden unexplained death, stunted fish, and other problems with them.


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

EBJD's Tend to be a lot more fragile under 3".

I've lost 2-3, 2 just suddenly died the next day, but were fine the previous. 1 was breathing heavy and was not eating and was swimming awkwardly( that one died a few days later)

Your's is still eating so that's good. With my last few EBJD's i've just treated them with parasite clear right away and they've been doing good.

As to what to do as of now, maybe another member can chime in.


----------



## JmeFitz (Mar 15, 2011)

Depending on how much effort you want to go through there is http://www.saltwaterfish.com/Kent-Marin ... _1650.html. It is a liquid medication that you soak the food in. It helps fight against internal parasites and such. the poor fish might be doomed to do EBJD's history, but this might help!


----------



## thinkrevolutionx (Jan 29, 2011)

well it's an expensive fish so i don't mind trying to save it, i'm just not sure how. I have medicated food here - should I quarantine him and feed him that? I also have maracyn one and two. I don't even know what i'm treating though.

EBJD's have birth defects that give them labored breathing?

He's still alive and kicking, swims around as if nothing is wrong, eats normally - coloration is great, but he's breathing like 80-100 bpm.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I had a few ebjd that did this at a young age. I treated with general cure and jpc(at different times) some made it and some didn't. That's the risk us ebjd lovers take. Don't get me wrong the ebjd is a lot stronger then it was 10 years ago but the line needs to be strengthen even more. Plus I do know of people breeding them with bad traits adding to the problem. With todays economy a $20 1" fry is better to sell then culling them off and having to start fresh. I suggest with ebjd that you track back the line as far as you can to find the source. It's A really long process getting the right variables to help the line so I can see why people just sell the ones they shouldn't. I don't agree with this what so ever but who am I to stop them? This is why I recommend tracing the line back as far as possible. Check this link out ,there is a wealth of info on ebjd and all the variants. www.allthingsdempsey.com
Hope this helps and good luck with your ebjd.


----------



## thinkrevolutionx (Jan 29, 2011)

So what do you recommend I do with this one? You'd never know something was wrong if he wasnt breathing heavy. He also has dark red eyes which is awesome, the other has orange.

If, god forbid he dies where can I purchase healthy ebjds?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Look into that link in my previous post. I would qt and keep the lights off and closely monitor. I used api general cure and jpc parasite clear . Followed directions on box in a cycled 10g qt. Get the fish to calm down give plenty of cover. There are many good options posted in that link mentioned you just have to dig for it. It is loaded with old threads for keeping ebjds. Qt and do research. It's all at your fingertips.


----------

